# PC Freezes, makes weird noise.



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello, I've recently installed a new Graphics card , 4gb DDR3 ram, and now and again my PC will Freeze and make a loud noise, untill i hold down the power button on my Base unit. I can still see my monitor when this occours but everythings frozen yet sometimes weird colorful lines are over my monitor.

I assume its something to do with my ram, but ive moved my ram into another slot,


My system:

Emachine
Model ET1862
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) I3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHZ
Installed memory (RAM): 6.00GB
System type: 64- bit.
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti

Thanks in Advance .


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the make and model of the new graphics card 
whats the power specification of the PSU on the machine ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What configuration is the 6GB of RAM?
Brand & specs of the RAM?
Brand & Model of the PSU? You should have a minimum 550W good quality PSU for the 550 ti.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Graphics card - GeForce GTS 450 1gb GDDR5

How do i find out the power specification the psu?

and what do you mean by What configuration is the 6GB of RAM?

is there a way of checking the brand of ram without opening it my tower?

I know the 4gb ddr3 ram i bought is called : Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 Desktop Memory 4GB


Edit: I also noticed my power settings are on Balanced (reccomended) should i put it on "High Performance"?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your first post says *Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti*
Remove the original 2GB of RAM and use ONLY the new 2X2GB pair. That will put you in Dual Channel Mode and performance will be better.
Remove the case side and look at the label on the PSU for the Brand & Model.
If you are using the PSU included with the PC then you need to replace it ASAP to avoid damage to your other components.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am useing the PSU that came with the pc, I only bought the PC recently, What PSU must I buy? Looking now @ the rest


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

PSU details: 
Model: DPS-250AB -22 D
REV - 07F
Input - 220-240V ~13.15A 50 Hz
Output - 250 Max

Edit: Have taken the 2gb ram out. the 4gb was not 2x2, it was 1x4gb, my pc can hold 16gb, and has 4 slots.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

250w is not even close to enough power for your setup. In fact I wouldn't even run it until you get a quality 650w PSU or you risk damaging your GPU if you haven't already.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> 250w is not even close to enough power for your setup. In fact I wouldn't even run it until you get a quality 650w PSU or you risk damaging your GPU if you haven't already.
> 
> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply



Nothing wrong with it at all atm, when i took the ram out the graphics card was quite hot, So you reccomend me taking the graphics card out untill I buy a Power supply?

Edit: Taken my graphics card out, will keep it out untill I buy a power supply, ,Glad i came to this forums or i would of wasted £100.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm telling and every tech here will tell you that it's WAY underpowered for your setup. You can't see the damage being done untill it's too late. Good luck, but if you continue using that power supply I suggest you start now looking for new hardware. It's not a matter of if it dies and takes hardware with it, but rather when.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've taken it out mate, I hope that sorts it out, Is this PSU okay? on my graphics card box it says 400 W min, and this has good reviews, Id like to buy from Amazon.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would not run or build a customer a computer with your specs without a quality 650w PSU like the one I linked. You have to remember the PSU converts wall plugged AC into DC and then outputs that to the computers hardware. Underpowered and low quality PSU's cannot do the efficiently and do not provide power protections like over voltage and power spikes. All of which will flow to your hardware with low quality power supplies.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

im guna buy this Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's an excellent PSU that's manufactured by SeaSonic for Corsair. SeaSonic are the best power supply manufactures out there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs can cause problems. If you were not experiencing problem with the 2 & 4GB sticks together then continue to use them. 
The PSU recommended by Amd_Man is a good choice.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would but its in the US, I'm from UK, and i'd highly prefer ordering From Amazon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look for SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair minimum 650W.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The one you linked from Amazon will be fine.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great, Problem though, The graphics card is out, and only 4GBDDR3 is in, nothing else i've manually put in other than the ram, yet my pc still crashes, I took a picture with my phone maybe it will help?

Either the Attachment, the link, or the BB code show the same image.

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/890/p110910001.jpg


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RAM shouldn't be the problem but try using only the old RAM.
What is the Brand and Specs of the 4GB RAM stick?


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Tyree said:


> RAM shouldn't be the problem but try using only the old RAM.
> What is the Brand and Specs of the 4GB RAM stick?


Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 Desktop Memory 4GB: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


I Don't see why it would be the ram, Could it be the PSU provided with my pc is just plain terrible, I'm surpised they gave me a 250W PSU for A I3 pc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I also doubt the RAM is a problem but issues with 4GB sticks is not uncommon and it doesn't cost anything to try.
It is very common for OEM PC's to use very poor quality PSU's. They're cheap and that increases profit.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

When i get this new PSU will it be fine?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We can't guarantee that but you definitely need a good quality PSU with sufficient power for the 550 ti GPU.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Alright then .


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just checking, How do i check the power supply will work on my pc, do i have to check my Motherboard or anything?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Measure your old PSU and compare those measurements with one you are considering.
Also check how much spare space is around the present PSU.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, But i meant like.. will the psu def work on my motherboard? :\


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes it will work with the Mobo.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

My pc shutting down still, My friend suggested my Fans..

so i dled this







is this bad ? how can i fix etc.. my fan is cooler master and it looks pretty beasty, but it came with the pc.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

*not bought PSU yet*
getting soon


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have the 560 ti installed?
Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp or Voltage results. Use the Bios for the most accurate results.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Do you have the 560 ti installed?
> Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp or Voltage results. Use the Bios for the most accurate results.


Alright where do i check the temps in the bios , and the Graphics cards not in yet, i'm getting the PSU 750w in a few days , I've reinstalled my Operating system also, when i get the PSU i'll put in my Graphics card, if my freezeing carrys on ill take it back to the store *without the custom parts in* n get it fixed..but if its the PSU or Graphcis card i'm replaceing these anyway.

Edit:
Cpu temp - 48°C
system temp - 37°C/98°F
pch - 59°C
cpu fan speed - 1102 RPM
sys fan speed - N/A
cpu core - 1.152
+1.05v - 1.068v
+3.30 - 3.326
+5.00v - 5.088
+12.00v - 11.880

5vsb - 5.027
Vbat - 3.360


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Temps & Voltages look good. Do you have or can you borrow a 1 or 2GB RAM stick to try?


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't but after i get the psu i plan on upgradeing to 16gb ram.

4x Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 Desktop Memory 4GB: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

about to buy psu tomoro which should i buy

XFX P1-850S-NLB9 PRO850W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

or 

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with the 850W XFX. The 650W is not enough for the 560 ti.
There is no need for 16GB of RAM unless you do serious graphics or CAD work. We normally suggest a 2X2GB matched pair.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Go with the 850W XFX. The 650W is not enough for the 560 ti.
> There is no need for 16GB of RAM unless you do serious graphics or CAD work. We normally suggest a 2X2GB matched pair.



The box on my graphics card minimum is 400W, So i thought the 650 would be fine, the bad thing is with the 650, its bigger, heavier..
and may not fit in my machine.

Im sure the 850 will fit, but is it good quality? - and will work on my machine


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

750W is the minimum we suggest for a power hungry 560 ti.
All XFX PSU's are made by SeaSonic. They are top quality and it will work with your hardware.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Will get the 850 then, but it's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 but ill get the XFX anyway


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies. I somehow thought you had a 560 ti. 650W would be fine for the 550 ti.
If it's in your budget, the 850 would be fine and would give you room for future upgrade.


----------



## kieron0569 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think i'll still get the 850, just because its smaller, also, Thank you for your help is it difficult to put a PSU in? any tips for when i get it? & any precautions i should make before buying it, measure old psu etc?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely make the measurements to insure it will physically fit in your case before making the purchase.
Make notes/drawing and/or take pics of the PSU connections before removing the old unit. Remove all the PSU connections-remove the 4 screws holding the PSU to the case- carefully remove the PSU.


----------



## sieslynner (Feb 20, 2012)

Have the same problem , p5g41c mlx , gts 450 , 4gb ddr3 ram , 500 watt psu , good qualty psu , froze randamly , help , and does the also freez without gpu , but then with lines things ,


----------

